# WE have babies



## Mtcookie (Mar 1, 2010)

My first time blue mini lop doe had her litter last night.

8 beautiful babies.  She made a beautiful nest over this last week and pulled lots of fur for them. I did find one off to the side and a little cold. 
Brought it in and got it a bit warmer then took it back out.  Hope it makes it.

Here is the bunny pile.


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 1, 2010)

Let me guess, Daddy is a broken?

Looking good! Congratulations


----------



## Mtcookie (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, daddy is a broken. He's such a good boy though. This morning his lock broke with out us knowing and he was just hopping around all over the outside of the house. Saying I'd like to go back home now. We live in the forest area so I'm so glad he just came up to the front door. We fixed the lock right away.

I did loose one baby today. I knew I was going to though. Little one just did not want to breath or fight well.


\


----------



## embkm (Mar 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  Sorry you lost one though.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Mar 3, 2010)

What a beautiful litter. Congrats!!


----------



## Mtcookie (Mar 3, 2010)

Momma is doing a beautiful Job with these babies. She even blocked the door to the babies with her blanket LOL

Still have 7 all breathing and eating well.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> What a beautiful litter. Congrats!!


X2


----------



## Mtcookie (Mar 4, 2010)

bunny pile day 3


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 4, 2010)

Aw, they're so ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## ducks4you (Mar 5, 2010)

DDAAAWWWWW!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Mtcookie (Mar 9, 2010)

The two blacks. Bean and little Bean





The black broken




brown broken 




last brown black broken


----------



## asher (Mar 24, 2010)

What cutie pies!


----------

